# Wiawis NS-G Limbs, First Impressions



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

I know a few people on here have been itching to hear about these limbs and now that the postman was kind enough to drop by, I thought Id do a review.

After waiting nearly a month on back order, I finally got my NS-G limbs. There a 40# longs. I put them on my 25" dark red Nano TFT riser. This is my first W&W set up. 








When I first unboxed them, I was thoroughly surprised. After working for a pro shop for years, I'm accustomed to seeing the standard white cardboard W&W boxes. These however came in an updated, colorful, full graphic blue and white box with the Wiawis logo on it (Not pictured). Inside the box were the limbs (obviously) and a few goodies which I'll touch on in a bit. The limbs come in a new style limb sock compared to other W&W limb models. Instead of the red fabric bags, the NS-G socks are these sleek looking carbon fiber sleeves with soft, pillowy cotton on the inside. Pretty slick. Whether or not these socks are the new 2019 standard or exclusive to the NS-G, I dont know, but they definitely provide more than enough protection for the limbs. Despite that fact, I did find a somewhat large scratch on the lower limb. Probably happened during packing but since its on the lower, I dont see it as much and it doesnt bother me. The finish on the limbs is immaculate. Clear coat is smooth with no blemishes and all the logos and graphics are crisp and clean. Interestingly enough, the finish is two tone. The limbs are predominately glossy on the front, and then matte on the back. I'm assuming this is to prevent reflections on the archer's face. Regardless, these limbs look really good. 
















Inside the box with the limbs was your usual user manual, warranty info, some stickers, a little W&W wristband, but then something a little extra I've never seen any bow company include before. Inside the box with its own soft case is a slick Wiawis branded folding multi tool. Super cool! All the tools inside are designated for all the different screws on your W&W bow or any other bow that uses metric screws. It also has some beefy pliers, a small knife, bottle opener, phillips head and flat head screwdrivers, and a little spanner wrench that fits around a hex nut. Although I dont know what size.









Now the meaty part. I only got a few arrows in with them before it got dark here, but from what shooting I did do, I really noticed a lot about these limbs. Firstly, during the initial set up, the limbs are very straight from what I can tell. They aligned nicely on the bow and I got them in plane easily. They're also very stiff. I tried grabbing the base of the limb and the tip and twisting, but the limb is extremely rigid and has little give torsionally. Once I confirmed everything was set up correctly, I ran down to the range to sling a few out.

First shot I took, I was very fascinated by the feel. Coming from Uukha limbs, these had a totally different dynamic to the draw. They initially feel lighter than you would have anticipated through the first few inches of draw. They are very smooth through the bulk of the draw cycle. Near the clicker however, they stack up quickly and I felt considerable tension while trying to get through the clicker. It was not difficult per say, just more tension than I'm used to. Uukha limbs are very cushiony near the clicker. Some archers actually prefer more tension near the clicker so this may be a positive for some. The NS-G definitely does not let you be lazy on the expansion. They make you hold. As for the release, I immediately noticed the different sound they made over my Uukhas, as well as the speed. They weren't really any more or any less quiet, but rather they had a different tone. They have a more acoustic sound and gave more of a "twang", where as my Uukhas are a lower toned thuddy sound. Speed was fast for sure. Faster than other conventional profile limbs I've tried, how fast exactly I dont know. Ill have to do some chrono testing later. I feel they probably rival my Vx1000's, despite having a lesser curve profile. These limbs really feel like they rip the string right out of your hand, which I really like.

Overall, these are excellent limbs. Definitely a different animal compared to what Im used to but thats not a bad thing. Seasoned W&W shooters will probably love these. They are a smooth limb with a zesty release that I really enjoy shooting so far. I'd give them a 9.5/10.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## xyren (Sep 10, 2018)

Have you shot, the prev gen, Wiawis NS limbs before? If yes, how did NS-G compare to NS?

Otherwise, thanks for sharing.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

I demo'd the original NS at a W&W show booth. Granted, it was years ago when the original NS were first released. If my memory serves me correctly, they are very similar. I think the NS-G stacks a little more than the original NS at the clicker but it feels faster and more rigid. The original NS limbs give a softer shot, while the NS-G are more rigid and snappy feeling, but in a good way. The NS-G is definitely for those that prefer a more aggressive limb. It's been a long time since I shot the original NS though so hopefully someone else thats tried both recently can chime in.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

I went from vx to inno so your observations in feel are exactly the opposite of mine with regards to going from a more a more radical recurve to a less radical one. When shooting my ex power I really grew to like the lower weight (compared to uukha vx)in the front part of the draw. Having previously tried border hex6 and uukha vx I thought I’d go back and give them a try after shooting conventional profile for about a year. I HATED the extra early draw weight of the super recurved and although things were super super smooth through the clicker I couldn’t get over the heavier loading in the initial part of the draw. Hex limbs seemed worse because they started heavier from a lower brace height (still super smooth and fast). 
So basically I’ve gone back and forth from regular profile to more super/radical/extra light through clicker zone, back to regular again. The biggest difference in my opinion is just how use you are to the limb you’re shooting. If super smooth through the clicker is what you’re used to then everything conventional feels heavy and odd in the clicker zone. If use to conventional then the preload and early draw of the more radical curves feels awkwardly heavy at first and the smoothness doesn’t seem to really be a reprieve but more of an odd feel. Until you get use to it. 
We usually say “smooth” means low or less draw weight gained right through the end of draw and through the clicker. When we say “stack” or “stiff” or “hard wall at clicker” it means the pounds gained per inch did not go down in the end of draw like they did with radical recurve. True “stack” is when the weight gain at the end of draw starts becoming more per inch than the inch before it. This is what too-short limbs feel like when you draw them too far. 
Having not shot the nsg I can still add a little comment from watching a vid of a win/win engineer saying that what they are referring to as “smooth” is simply equal pounds gained per inch throughout the draw cycle, NOT lower pounds gained per inch at the end of the draw cycle; so a different definition of smooth. In the nsg More weight at the beginning and equal lbs gained per inch makes each additional inch throughout the draw adding the same poundage as the inch before. A very “even” increase in poundage along the force draw curve. Compared to vx the end of the draw cycle would feel “heavy”. 

RJ, , I think you will find if you shoot those exclusively for a month you’ll see what I mean if you go back to the vx. They will feel unduly heavy in the first part of the draw (getting to setup/good line) and the extra smoothness may or may not be what you’re looking for. Thanks for the review. Great pics!


----------



## pbara2001 (Oct 27, 2018)

Nice limbs. Congrats.


----------



## Doughman (Aug 28, 2016)

Black limbs? Will they get hot in the sun, like Arizona sun?

Has anyone ever looked into temperature effects on modern limbs?


----------



## hypothermic (Aug 2, 2013)

beautiful set up


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

ryan b. said:


> I went from vx to inno so your observations in feel are exactly the opposite of mine with regards to going from a more a more radical recurve to a less radical one. When shooting my ex power I really grew to like the lower weight (compared to uukha vx)in the front part of the draw. Having previously tried border hex6 and uukha vx I thought I’d go back and give them a try after shooting conventional profile for about a year. I HATED the extra early draw weight of the super recurved and although things were super super smooth through the clicker I couldn’t get over the heavier loading in the initial part of the draw. Hex limbs seemed worse because they started heavier from a lower brace height (still super smooth and fast).
> So basically I’ve gone back and forth from regular profile to more super/radical/extra light through clicker zone, back to regular again. The biggest difference in my opinion is just how use you are to the limb you’re shooting. If super smooth through the clicker is what you’re used to then everything conventional feels heavy and odd in the clicker zone. If use to conventional then the preload and early draw of the more radical curves feels awkwardly heavy at first and the smoothness doesn’t seem to really be a reprieve but more of an odd feel. Until you get use to it.
> We usually say “smooth” means low or less draw weight gained right through the end of draw and through the clicker. When we say “stack” or “stiff” or “hard wall at clicker” it means the pounds gained per inch did not go down in the end of draw like they did with radical recurve. True “stack” is when the weight gain at the end of draw starts becoming more per inch than the inch before it. This is what too-short limbs feel like when you draw them too far.
> Having not shot the nsg I can still add a little comment from watching a vid of a win/win engineer saying that what they are referring to as “smooth” is simply equal pounds gained per inch throughout the draw cycle, NOT lower pounds gained per inch at the end of the draw cycle; so a different definition of smooth. In the nsg More weight at the beginning and equal lbs gained per inch makes each additional inch throughout the draw adding the same poundage as the inch before. A very “even” increase in poundage along the force draw curve. Compared to vx the end of the draw cycle would feel “heavy”.
> ...


Yea I agree terms like "smooth" and "stiff" and so on are loosely throw around. Many interpretations out there and some people may think it means something else. I like both the NS-G and my VX1000s. While some may interpret the NS to be smoother due to a lower preload on the limbs, I find the VX to be just as smooth in the sense that it has a more fluid clicker zone. To me, smoothness is the ability for a limb to not radically change in drawing difficulty through the whole shot cycle. So yes, Uukha limbs have a much heavier preload, but I find them to be just as smooth as the NS due to their even stacking and soft clicker zone. The NS to me feel much lighter on the preload, but do the opposite of the Uukhas and get heavier at the clicker. 

I like them both equally. I dont find one limb to be better than the other (so far). They have different feels and so I categorize them differently.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Doughman said:


> Black limbs? Will they get hot in the sun, like Arizona sun?
> 
> Has anyone ever looked into temperature effects on modern limbs?


All my limbs, especially my Uukhas, are jet black. Ive shot in the Arizona sun before and never had an issue. They get warm to the touch but no significant performance changes a little sight adjustment cant fix. The epoxies and resins in limbs dont get malleable until well north of 200 degrees so as long as you dont leave your limbs in a hot car or something, they should be fine.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

hypothermic said:


> beautiful set up


Thanks! Well worth the overtime hours at work lol.


----------



## Doughman (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks for the reply about the heat vs black limbs.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Side note, ran some bareshafts between both this bow and my Uukha and at the same draw weight, the NS-G limbs are placing the bareshafts further right of the fletched group than the Uukhas (I'm right handed, so arrows are tuning weak). Unsure if this signifies a significant speed increase or what but NS-G seem to prefer a stiffer shaft.


----------



## alithearcher (Sep 18, 2017)

Any gain in 70 meter sight mark?


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

alithearcher said:


> Any gain in 70 meter sight mark?


Just shot 70 for the first time with the NS-G yesterday. Had a decent elevation increase. Took two and a half rotations of the elevation knob on my Shibuya ultima to bring the groups back in the middle. Also had to back out the tiller bolts a bit to get a proper tune.


----------



## archeree.com (Oct 29, 2016)

Thank you for your insight. Do you have already made a speed test? I own a pair of Win&Win RCX-100 carbon limbs and would like to know if I switch to the WIAWIS NS-G, if there is a significant speed increase...

Thanks in advance for any useful information.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

archeree.com said:


> Thank you for your insight. Do you have already made a speed test? I own a pair of Win&Win RCX-100 carbon limbs and would like to know if I switch to the WIAWIS NS-G, if there is a significant speed increase...
> 
> Thanks in advance for any useful information.


I cant compare to the RCX limbs having not owning any but I do know they are 3-5 FPS faster than my Uukha VX1000's at the same draw weight.


----------

